# Summer Scottish League Round 1 - Sunday May 6th



## Val (Mar 28, 2012)

All,

Hoping to kick this off, I have secured us a slot for 16 players currently (could get more if need be) at the King James VI Golf Club in Perth on Sunday May 6th with a first tee at 11.44am.

Cost - Â£28 for green fees, Â£2.80 for coffee and a roll, and Â£9.00 for 2 course meal so all in all just shy of Â£40.

This is quite a unique course as it's on an island, I have never played it however im told it's pretty decent.

Details can be viewed on their website

http://www.kingjamesvi.co.uk/

Please post your interest in attending, If I get the numbers i'll confirm the booking if not i'll look at something for June and Im currently looking at a Gents Open.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm interested ... No food for me though, I'm still on this friggin diet. 
I can't wait till the Olympics (swimming) are over, all this hard work and just to be on their reserve list. Still, If I get a call up it's worth it. 

Golf and coffee only if that's possible. :cheers:


----------



## Val (Mar 28, 2012)

So far just us Popeye, anyone else?


----------



## DelB (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry Valentino, won't manage that date. Given that I'm missing the first Monthly Medal of the season by being away at Machrihanish this weekend, I'm not wanting to also miss the May Medal which is on the 6th.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry to burst yer baw but I've not heard a good report about King James! I will attend if I can need to check shifts. 

Maybe Toad can give us a low down?


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 28, 2012)

Crap course, last time i played it i had to park in the town and walk thru an allotment beside the train line, clubhouse wasn't up to much either.

Course was lush as it spends a lot of time under water,due to flooding,no my favourite course so not for me im afraid


----------



## Val (Mar 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Sorry to burst yer baw but I've not heard a good report about King James! I will attend if I can need to check shifts. 

Maybe Toad can give us a low down?
		
Click to expand...

They have their own "Golf Week" open which is well attended so they must have something. 

Anyone played it?


----------



## bluetoon (Mar 28, 2012)

Dang, that's when i come back from Turkey.


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 29, 2012)

Val, I like what your trying to do but I'd prefer the other option you were looking at, trying to get in at an open somewhere. Means it can count towards the handicap.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 29, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Val, I like what your trying to do but I'd prefer the other option you were looking at, trying to get in at an open somewhere. Means it can count towards the handicap.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree, as Â£28 for a mediocre course is poor value.


I suggested this ofr Sunday 27th May


http://www.kingussie-golf.co.uk/Opens.shtml

Great course and less than half the price. I also like the fact that as Hendo says its a counter, your off medals, and you need to hole out.

I think that you need to set a list out Martin of whats happeneing where and when and its then up to individuals to commit or not. May, June, July, August, September plus Crail or whatever. Best 3 or 4 scores count. That means that everyone is in with a shout. I work shifts so won't be able to make every meet as I'm sure a lot of people wont but if they know whats happening where and when then can pick and choose or make arrangements for shift swaps, days off etc in advance.

Its your baw mate but thats just my thoughts.

C.


----------



## Val (Mar 29, 2012)

I do like the idea of opens too, i'll know this on the head for now and get a blether over the weekend at Machrihanish


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 29, 2012)

King James VI ... Â£28.00

Kingussie ... Â£12.00 plus an extra 140 mile past Perth (round trip) and 2.5 hrs on my fat @ss. 

http://www.carbonfootprint.com/calculator.aspx

I'll gladly support an outing/open if there's space but I'll wait till you boffins have had your meeting!


----------



## Outofbounder (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi Martin

This is the day after the HDID Mar Hall so I will need to give it a miss.

BTW I've played it and enjoyed it

Alf


----------



## Grumps (Mar 29, 2012)

I like the sound of Kingussie game but need to check rota . 
King James is very plain and not worth that much they were doing it for a tenner last year just to get people on it .


----------



## Grumps (Mar 29, 2012)

I thought machrahanish was counting as the 1st round as so many were going


----------



## mikthw67 (Mar 29, 2012)

King James VI was a past favourite for our shift golf outings as it allowed golfers of varying abilities to enjoy a day out and a fairly easy 'walk' around, so I've played it a few times. It's certainly a pain to get to having to cross over next to the rail line, the course, facilities and food are ordinary enough - it certainly doesn't excel in any particular area.
I cut my formative golfing teeth around the courses in Perthshire before settling on longer term memberships at Muthill GC, Dunblane New GC, then Stirling GC and Dunblane again - be happy to pass on recommendations for other tracks?

[HR][/HR]...in my bag (currently)
Nike SQ Dymo STR-8 Fit 10.5* driver
Taylormade Burner Superfast 2.0 15* 3 Wood
Taylormade Burner Superfast 2.0 18* 5 Wood
MD Golf Superstrong 21* hybrid regular shaft
Titleist 775.CB 4-PW
Mizuno MP-T  gap wedge 51*
Titleist Vokey Spin Milled sand wedge 56*
Ping Scottsdale Half Pipe


----------



## Dodger (Mar 29, 2012)

You Guys want to include the Douglas Home Open on July 28th at Hirsel Golf Club down in Coldstream.

Great Open on a cracking wee track.By far the largest in Southern Scotland with 196 players competing for great prize money.

http://www.hirselgc.co.uk/

http://www.brsgolf.com/hirsel/opens_home.phphttp://www.hirselgc.co.uk/


----------



## thecraw (Mar 29, 2012)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			King James VI ... Â£28.00

Kingussie ... Â£12.00 plus an extra 140 mile past Perth (round trip) and 2.5 hrs on my fat @ss. 

http://www.carbonfootprint.com/calculator.aspx

I'll gladly support an outing/open if there's space but I'll wait till you boffins have had your meeting! 

Click to expand...

If it takes you 2.5 hours to drive 140 miles on the A9 you can join Patrick in Mr Magoo camp! Its also not all about Central Belt Golfers. Live and experience different tracks. King James or Kingussie??? I'd travel 300 miles each way to play Kingussie over KJ!

HH thats the beauty of a league with a few outings, you can pick and choose where and when you want to play!


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 30, 2012)

Val

I would be in for this once you decided on venues.


----------



## Toad (Mar 30, 2012)

I would not rush to play KJ, bit of a boring course if I'm honest, I generally remember it being a little better than the North Inch course and I have only played it twice which kind of says it all.
Pain to get to and shut half the year, why not try the likes of Alyth, Kirriemuir or Forfar, price wise about the same, course wise worlds apart.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm not a fan of Kingussie, Midge heaven!!!

Spey Valley has an open not sure when it is though, if you are going to make the 4 hour trip ( Not really) why not try for that weekend its not that well supported either as highlanders won't pay Â£25


----------



## seochris (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm a newbie on this site and would like to get involved so count me in...member at Fortrose and thinking about Boat of Garten!


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 31, 2012)

seochris said:



			I'm a newbie on this site and would like to get involved so count me in...member at Fortrose and thinking about Boat of Garten!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Seochris, 6 of us playing your place 3/5/12 2 rounds, during our week long trip to Dornoch
3 rounds Championship course
1 round Nairn
2 rounds Tain
1 round Golspie
2 rounds Fortrose & Rosmarkie
then back down south for 2 rounds in 2 days at Mar Hall


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 31, 2012)

Guys if your considering an open in the Central belt, Glenbervie is having an open on 26/8/12 Â£15....will be in tiptop condition....


----------



## seochris (Apr 1, 2012)

HDID Kenny said:



			Hi Seochris, 6 of us playing your place 3/5/12 2 rounds, during our week long trip to Dornoch
3 rounds Championship course
1 round Nairn
2 rounds Tain
1 round Golspie
2 rounds Fortrose & Rosmarkie
then back down south for 2 rounds in 2 days at Mar Hall
		
Click to expand...

That sounds great....Let me know if any body wants a rest or drops out!


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 1, 2012)

seochris said:



			I'm a newbie on this site and would like to get involved so count me in...member at Fortrose and thinking about Boat of Garten!
		
Click to expand...

Organise it and they will come.

Though the thought process was to do something that coincided with an open, and I donâ€™t think the boat has many and the ones it does have are full within days of them taking entries.


----------

